# interesting movie about a "shutterbug" (large format camera)



## gtaylor (Feb 19, 2008)

I saw "Public Eye" from 1992 yesterday.  Interesting movie about a street photographer in the '40's in N ew York.

He used what I believe to be  a "large format" camera and I was fascinated by it.

Does anyone own one?


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, several of us own one.  I used mine for the first time yesterday.  Who was the photographer?  Weegee?


----------



## gtaylor (Feb 19, 2008)

interesting flick.  Had never heard of him.

I am totally uninformed about large format cameras.  What type of film and where would one get it?  I loved that old camera he used.


----------



## terri (Feb 19, 2008)

gtaylor said:


> interesting flick. Had never heard of him.
> 
> I am totally uninformed about large format cameras. What type of film and where would one get it? I loved that old camera he used.


You are not alone... Go have fun!      There are many more forums out there.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 19, 2008)

gtaylor said:


> Does anyone own one?



One or two, or maybe a few more. I still have the ex-RAF (Royal Air Force) MPP S92 I bought in the early '70s. I use a variety of LF cameras nowadays. Here is one of them, a Polaroid 110B converted to 4x5. Right now I'm being dragged into large format digital photography kicking and screaming, but I'll still be using plenty of film. I get most of my large format film from B&H or Adorama here in New York.

Good luck,
Helen


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have three, use two. I'll check the movie...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 19, 2008)

i've a 4x5 but never use it


----------



## OverlordXenu (Feb 19, 2008)

Helen B said:


> One or two, or maybe a few more. I still have the ex-RAF (Royal Air Force) MPP S92 I bought in the early '70s. I use a variety of LF cameras nowadays. Here is one of them, a Polaroid 110B converted to 4x5. Right now I'm being dragged into large format digital photography kicking and screaming, but I'll still be using plenty of film. I get most of my large format film from B&H or Adorama here in New York.
> 
> Good luck,
> Helen



There is digital large format?


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 20, 2008)

Is this movie online?  Or does one need cable to watch it?


----------

